
10 Top JavaScript Blogs to Improve Coding Skills - Parbeyjr
http://blog.livecoding.tv/2016/07/12/top-javascript-blogs/
======
KayL
JavaScript Weekly. Knowing what's happening now and then. Next point is google
whatever you don't understand and read them all. Don't try to learn something
new from a single blog. Many guys are the great coder themselves but not a
good educator.

------
vmasto
Site point, smashing magazine, and not a mention of blogs like 2ality, addy
osmani, or perfection kills by kangax.

Truly a horrible list.

~~~
rockdiesel
Any other JavaScript blogs you think are worth following other than the four
you've mentioned?

